# VNC server



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

So beings that i am on a computer all day and all night, it is slightly annoying to have to grab my phone all the time. 
I am looking for a VNC server for ICS..... I have use this in the past with great results
https://market.android.com/details?id=org.onaips.vnc&feature=search_result
However on the galaxy nexus when you connect it just shows a black screen... inputs and stuff work great.
No found solution for the black screen
I have also used the androidscreencast found here
http://code.google.com/p/androidscreencast/
But that has to physically be hooked to the computer. and is very very laggy....

Is there anything out there!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

What do you need to grab your phone all the time for?

Depending on why you do this, AirDroid might help you a lot. It's by no means a VNC-like tool but it does allow you to control much of your phone from a PC and it has a VERY nice interface.


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I did play with that for a bit although i haven't since i got my nexus.
I guess i am looking more for the 100% control. I did stumble upon a new vnc server being developed as we speak over at xda.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1476648
Looks like its moving pretty fast!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So why exactly do you feel like you constantly need to pick up your phone again? Just curious...


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Its not that i feel i need to. I just want to play with it. As for controlling it via the computer. It is just totally laziness, at work i have 3 monitors, it would just be nice if my phone was over on the 3rd and i could control it with mouse and keyboard.

This is showing a ton of promise right now.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1476648


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

HDMI + bluetooth KB/mouse? ;-)


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> HDMI + bluetooth KB/mouse? ;-)


The little demo on droid life is pretty sweet, but that even has its draw backs.
I would have to have a second set of mice and keyboards sitting there or a kvm, and that would blow!
I am telling you this vnc over at xda is making good progress. minus the input issue right now its working. and it even shows me what its doing when the screen is off. Think of that for battery savings!!!!

You seem hesitant to let me have this
Please oh pretty please!


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

JustusIV said:


> The little demo on droid life is pretty sweet, but that even has its draw backs.
> I would have to have a second set of mice and keyboards sitting there or a kvm, and that would blow!
> I am telling you this vnc over at xda is making good progress. minus the input issue right now its working. and it even shows me what its doing when the screen is off. Think of that for battery savings!!!!
> 
> ...


Since noone else seems to want to say it I will, NICE FIND. This does look like it has potential.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shocker-z (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm also looking for a VNC server for my Galaxy Nexus and had same issue with this app, it was black and used native res of 720*1280.

When i had my iPhone, i had a vnc server on that and used it at work all day every day.

Pros: 
-Doesn't look like you're on your phone as much
-Quicker txting
-Browse everything simpler (native)

I'm a Programmer and IT consultant, so sat at my desk all day apart from when i'm going out to see clients so it's always been so easy to just have tightvnc running on my right monitor, and just click when i have a message and reply.

Got to say i was quite shocked to realise how few apps there are for this on Android as assumed there would me more people doing things like this than for iphone.

Have you come across any other apps for this since starting this topic?

Regards
Liam


----------



## a32guy (Dec 16, 2011)

Also in the IT field and would love to have this! Its been great since I ported my personal number to GV so I can reply from my Chrome plugin... but now it drives me crazy that the notification light still pulses after I've read and replied from my PC. Constantly waking, unlocking, clearing notifications, and relocking. If I could VNC to it I'd be very happy.


----------



## shocker-z (Feb 20, 2012)

Found that for SMS Webcontrol is good https://market.android.com/details?id=genux.android.webcontrol

Hope it's of some use to someone until a proper VNC solution is available


----------



## shocker-z (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh and webkey https://market.android.com/details?id=com.webkey&hl=en partially works it's a web control for the phone, but delays and seems to totally freeze screen interaction at the minute

Liam


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Read through the XDA thread you posted and... I want this to happen. Would help both at work and at home.

I've been using DeskSMS with the chrome plugin for texts, but this would have many advantages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I think the one over at xda is working pretty good.. after helping the developer get the right numbers for the gnex all is good.. would love to see some speed tweaks which he will be working on in the future .. he is a good guy... I do know he said he wouldn't have the chance to work on it for a while. But it works!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

